# LVMPD OIS ...kinda



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Las Vegas, NV – A Las Vegas police officer was shot with an officer’s holstered duty pistol while arresting a suspect inside Allegiant Stadium on Sunday (video below).

Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department (LVMPD) Assistant Sheriff Laz Chavez released security and bodycam footage of the incident during a press conference on Tuesday.
The series of events leading up to the violent altercation began at 1:33 a.m. on July 4, as LVMPD special events officers were working at a concert at Allegiant Stadium.

Officers said they observed a man shoving a security officer before fleeing from the area on foot, Assistant Sheriff Chavez said.

The suspect was later identified as 28-year-old Lyndon Troung.

The LVMPD officers chased after Troung and scuffled with him as they tried to place him under arrest, security footage showed.

“Mr. Troung was not compliant and the officers struggled with him in order to get handcuffs on his wrists,” Assistant Sheriff Chavez explained.

Although he was ultimately handcuffed, Troung “continued to resist the officers and became more aggressive towards them” as they escorted him onto an elevator to take him to a security holding cell, the assistant sheriff said.

Security footage showed the flailing suspect fighting with police as they entered the elevator.

“Relax man. You’re okay. We’re here to help you,” one officer urged the suspect in the bodycam footage.

Another commented that Troung appeared to be “on something.”

Officers ended up pinning him against the wall of the elevator while one of the officers tried to adjust the suspect’s handcuffs so they were properly secured on his wrist, he explained.

Simultaneously, Troung managed to reach down and grab ahold of one officer’s .45-caliber Glock 21 duty weapons with his left hand as the officer was pinning him against the elevator wall.

He was still handcuffed when he grabbed the gun, security footage showed.

“The firearm was secured in a duty holster that was mounted on the officer’s duty belt,” Assistant Sheriff Chavez confirmed. “Mr. Troung was able to insert one of his fingers into the holder and pulled the trigger of the firearm.”

Bodycam footage captured the sound of the gunshot, as well as the startled responses of the officers.

“What the f—k was that?” one officer yelled. “He’s got a gun! He’s got your gun!”

After making sure Troung couldn’t access the gun again, one officer told his colleagues that he’d been shot.

Another officer yelled for someone to get a tourniquet for the wounded officer, the video showed.

“The investigation revealed that Mr. Troung fired one round from the officer’s weapon,” Assistant Sheriff Chavez confirmed. “It should be noted that the firearm was never removed from the holster.”

The round hit the officer in the leg.

A second officer was wounded in the ankle by shrapnel.

Additional officers jumped in and tackled Troung to the ground, holding him there until medical personnel arrived.

The suspect was then transported to the hospital, where he remained as of Tuesday, according to Assistant Sheriff Chavez.

He said he was unable to provide details regarding the reason for Troung’s hospitalization, but said his “behavior was erratic that night” and that medical personnel determined he needed to remain there for additional care.

None of the officers involved in the incident fired their weapons or used any other less-lethal weapons during the brawl, Assistant Sheriff Chavez said.

Troung has been charged with discharging a firearm within a structure, resisting a public officer with a firearm, battery with a deadly weapon on a first responder, and battery with a deadly weapon with substantial bodily harm.

The San Diego resident is being held on $100,000 bail, KLAS reported.

The wounded officers were both transported to a local hospital for treatment and have since been released to recover at home, Assistant Sheriff Chavez said.

The LVMPD will be examining the holsters its officers use to determine whether or not they need to be swapped out.

“It can very well be an equipment issue,” Assistant Sheriff Chavez told KSNV. “I spent the morning looking at a number of different holsters and I have the same concerns that everyone in this room has. And we’re going to look at that, make some determinations as to whether or not we need to discontinue the use of some of these holsters.”


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

A lot of the safarilands with weapon mounted lights leave enough room to squeeze a finger in there.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

